# My room



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my room.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

The doors are not white anymore - painted them flat black and jumped from a Sanyo Z1 to a Panny 900.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

cburbs said:


> Here are a few pics of my room.


Nice room !!!! :T :T :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes.... very nice!


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks - next I want to work on some acoustic panels etc for it. Maybe this summer.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nicely done...Those seats give it a real theatre look..:T 

My only concern would be that seat right against the side wall...Whoever gets that seat is going to get one sided surround side..

Good idea painting the doors black..I would find anything white between seating and screen, very distracting..
What size and type of screen are you using?


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Prof. said:


> Very nicely done...Those seats give it a real theatre look..:T
> 
> My only concern would be that seat right against the side wall...Whoever gets that seat is going to get one sided surround side..
> 
> ...



Yes you probably are correct on the one sided surround but since I don't sit there I myself don't care about that spot much - hard room to work with.

The screen is DIY 92" Diag. It is painted with a flat gray from behr(Silverscreen).


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

nice room, where did you get the seats?

How big is the room?

What is the screen made of?


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

The seats came from a local guy - he was working on doing a room in his basement and decided against it. I went and checked them out and cleaned them up, painted the base pieces black and installed them.

The room is very oddly shaped - the width of the very front is like 9', the width where the seats are is like 12-13'. The length of the room was like 25' I want to say.

The screen is MDF mounted on the wall, painted with 3 coats of paint, with spray painted 3 1/4" trim.


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL THEATER!!!! :T 

Only thing left is a little accoustic treatment and that room will be the BOMB.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Here was my rough draft of my room -


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Some front room shots 4 stage process....make sure room works, painted, front row, 2nd row added.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Shots of back of room in progress....


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Some random fun front shots...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

cburbs said:


> Here is my rough draft of my room -


This is just my opinion, please don't get mad .....

If you can move the surround on the right side (near the poster) at the same level as the front, maybe it will give you a better surround effect ..... I think is to far off the other back sorround.:yes: :yes: :surrender: :surrender:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> This is just my opinion, please don't get mad .....
> 
> If you can move the surround on the right side (near the poster) at the same level as the front, maybe it will give you a better surround effect ..... I think is to far off the other back sorround.:yes: :yes: :surrender: :surrender:


Yes, I was looking at that as well..
Looking at the plan, it looks like the surrounds need to be moved forward to just behind the front row..That would then get that right surround out of the corner..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Yes, I was looking at that as well..
> Looking at the plan, it looks like the surrounds need to be moved forward to just behind the front row..That would then get that right surround out of the corner..


Yeah!!!! ... between rows ....on the cealing ????

:thumb: :thumb: :highfive: :highfive: :yes:


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Not sure which direction you are going with that - This works best with the odd shaped room I have. I tried many different locations - If I move the rears closer towards the center it just didn't sound right to my ears...

Do you mean like this?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes..That should work well for the front row..
Are they Di-poles or Bi-poles?


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

They are Dipoles - I actually prefer sitting in the second row so that is another reason I probably like the placement.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

cburbs said:


> They are Dipoles - I actually prefer sitting in the second row so that is another reason I probably like the placement.


Aha..That would explain why they sound right for you in their current position..
Even so, I would still try and move them a little forward to get that right speaker out from the corner..
Di-poles should have at least 18" of clear space forward and back, to prevent reflections..

My Tri-poles are just within that limit ,due to an archway just forward of the speakers, and if I move them a little closer to the archway, I don't get a smooth transition of sound from front to the back wall..


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I may have to give that a whirl - it is about 7" away from the corner right now.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you build the equipement rack room, or was it allready there?


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

All walls were already up when we moved in. I left the room as is and worked with it.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

cburbs said:


> All walls were already up when we moved in. I left the room as is and worked with it.


guess you lucked out on that one 

how did you do the movie posters?


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I bought the posters off of AllPosters and found a guy that framed stuff out of his own home - he showed me all of his work and it was all cheaper than any place else so I have 3 Posters framed from him. One of my posters is just in a frame from like Bed, Bath & Beyond.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

cburbs said:


> I bought the posters off of AllPosters and found a guy that framed stuff out of his own home - he showed me all of his work and it was all cheaper than any place else so I have 3 Posters framed from him. One of my posters is just in a frame from like Bed, Bath & Beyond.


do they rattle at all? I use some sticky felt pads meant for chairs for my pictures. You can get them at a $store.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Once in a great while when there is some real low bass. I believe all 4 corners have rubber pads on them.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

cburbs said:


> Not sure which direction you are going with that - This works best with the odd shaped room I have. I tried many different locations - If I move the rears closer towards the center it just didn't sound right to my ears...Do you mean like this?


I was thinking to place it like you show in the picture, except that the one in the right in the "X" spot; I'm not an expert but looking at the pictures I was thinking that the speaker send the signal in two directions, that's why I tought to place it in the middle so if you seat in the front or back row you will be able to listen to the surround ..... but that's just my opinion :huh: :huh: maybe somebody with more experience in this can help us :yes: :yes:


----------

